# Railroad spikes



## pogmothoinkm

Many years ago I saw a knife that had been made from a Railroad spike. Anybody out there know what I'm talking about. I got the spikes.


----------



## KDarsey

Do a search in this section, someone on here does them.

Bking does them.


----------



## coryo

I've made a few.

CoryO


----------



## arcame

they make better hawks than knives, the carbon content in the spike is not quite high enough to hold a good edge. However the knives are very decorative and throw great.


----------



## coryo

arcame said:


> they make better hawks than knives, the carbon content in the spike is not quite high enough to hold a good edge. However the knives are very decorative and throw great.



x 2


----------



## Benji314

coryo said:


> I've made a few.
> 
> CoryO



Love the hawk! That thing looks good!


----------



## Bking

i have made a few.


----------



## acmech

Are you sure they won't hold a good edge if heat treated properly?  I know some spikes are marked HC on the head and that stands for high carbon.  I read that spikes not marked are low carbon and not good for much.  All of the ones I've found are marked HC.   I made one into a bucking bar to buck steel rivets, after heat treating, I can't make a mark on it.  Seems to be real nice steel.


----------



## acmech

This guy here is making RR spike knives from spikes witha HC head stamp and he says he gets a 58-59 rockwell on them after heat treating. http://raysknives.netfirms.com/currentrailroad.htm 
I've picked up a bunch of spikes along some tracks in my home town in Pa., and they were all marked HC.  My bucking bar hardened nicely with a water quench, but I've no experience with knives and such.   Gave some to a buddy who has a forge, but he hasn't made anything yet.


----------



## TNGIRL

I would love to have one of those hawks!!!!!! Now where did I misplace my railroad spike????!!! Gotta find it!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Coryo,

Do you do those by hand (the forging part)?


----------



## coryo

Twenty five ought six said:


> Coryo,
> 
> Do you do those by hand (the forging part)?



I do most by hand. I have a 50lb tire hammer I knock down the bulk of the steel with. I have forge a many by hand, and its not to bad.


----------



## boo

RR spike knives are fun. Ive found that even though the spike has a H or HC on the back, the level of carbon content varies a bunch. Some harden up great and others never harden up at all. I quench in water only for all of mine. Here are some that ive done.


----------



## gblrklr

boo said:


> RR spike knives are fun. Ive found that even though the spike has a H or HC on the back, the level of carbon content varies a bunch. Some harden up great and others never harden up at all. I quench in water only for all of mine. Here are some that ive done.



Holy cow!  Those are VERY nice!


----------



## TNGIRL

That is an impressive and beautiful collection of knives!!! And to think they were once dirty old railroad spikes!!!!!


----------



## boo

I appreciate it yall, 

Cory thats a great looking Hawk. I havnt seen that one. Did you make the handle?


----------



## coryo

boo said:


> RR spike knives are fun. Ive found that even though the spike has a H or HC on the back, the level of carbon content varies a bunch. Some harden up great and others never harden up at all. I quench in water only for all of mine. Here are some that ive done.



Very nice Boo, I will agree, just because it has HC don't mean it will get hard. Yes I made that handle, It was not finished at the time of the pic. It's a lot easier to buy hammer handle to put in them.


----------



## boo

Yea easier but not unique, thats what i like about your handle. Id like to see a finished picture of that hawk.


----------



## Handgunner

boo said:


> RR spike knives are fun. Ive found that even though the spike has a H or HC on the back, the level of carbon content varies a bunch. Some harden up great and others never harden up at all. I quench in water only for all of mine. Here are some that ive done.


WOW!  How do you polish them up like that?  They're gorgeous!!!  Love the bottom one!  But they're all nice!


----------



## boo

Thanks Handgunner

I sand them to 400 grit and then take them to the buffing wheel. Each of these knives spend more time on the grinder and buffer that it takes to forge them out. LOL


----------



## lagrangedave

Boo will you sell one of these?


----------



## Handgunner

boo said:


> Thanks Handgunner
> 
> I sand them to 400 grit and then take them to the buffing wheel. Each of these knives spend more time on the grinder and buffer that it takes to forge them out. LOL


You can tell you got some time into them.  Nice work!  I'm in love with that bottom one!


----------



## Gaducker

lagrangedave said:


> Boo will you sell one of these?




Or two???


----------



## boo

Lagrangedave, Gaducker  I make and sell these On request. If you are interested you can contact me at kellerknives@yahoo.com thanks


----------



## acmech

boo said:


> RR spike knives are fun. Ive found that even though the spike has a H or HC on the back, the level of carbon content varies a bunch. Some harden up great and others never harden up at all. I quench in water only for all of mine. Here are some that ive done.




Truly beautiful work.  I showed my 9 year old, its hard to believe something that nice is within a rusty old spike.


----------

